# Duda con mezcla de canales en subwoofer (2.1)



## lampaculos (Jun 3, 2009)

Hola a todos, estoy en tareas de armar un 2.1 de baja potencia (por ahora) con un TDA7057AQ para la parte stereo y un TDA2003 para el subwoofer, con un filtro pasabajos que publicó //pollo// https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=7162, todo en un mismo PCB, pero me surgió la duda de como hacer la mezcla de los dos canales para el SW sin alterar la separación para el para el amplificador stereo. A ver si estoy equivocado, se me ocurrió mandar los dos canales como corresponde a la entrada del amplificador stereo y continuar ambas lineas hasta un TL072, por ejemplo, y luego mezclar los dos canales para entrar al filtro, no se si me explico bien. ¿Estará bien esto o hay algún método más sencillo?, además temo que un operacional de este tipo genere distorsión por saturar la entrada del filtro.

Saludos


----------



## fabian9013 (Jul 6, 2009)

hermano lampaculos, una pregunta, que circuito o esquema va a utilizar para armar el amplificador estero con ese tda7057aq(el que esta en el datasheet del fabricante u otro), la pregunta va debido a que lo arme en una protoboard asi de rapidez y amplifica tremendo, pero da un ruido todo extraño un mmmmm raro, ademas para preguntarle como hizo el control de volumen para este TDA y saber si este control de volumen es importante para su funcionamiento, de ante ya le agradezco


----------

